# local files javascript not running ie8 only!



## jsllearner (Feb 6, 2011)

OK. This should be simple. I am not doing anything complicated. I just want to see how my webpage will look in ie before I post it to the web. No high tech stuff. An alert here, a script there.
I am using a recent install of vista business sp3 fully upgraded and ie8 fresh install.
It appears that scripts are not being processed on any file from my hard drive, but the same files on the internet work fine.
here is an example:

<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<!-- saved from url=(0014)about:internet --> 
<html>
<head>
<title> New Document </title>
<script type="text/javascript" >
alert("here");
</script>
</head>
<body>
test
</body>
</html>
This page renders the word "test", but that is all. As you can see this is about as simple as it gets, though in fact just about any file with a script bombs. 
That is to say in IE...they ALL work in every other browser without throwing any errors. 

I have tried all of the following:
resetting ie
allowing active content in tools options advanced security
verifying that active scripting is unchecked in tools options security internet zone scripting
(I cant seem to access the My Computer Zone)
turning off protected mode
turning off popup blocker 
setting security levels to minimum (medium)
reregistering jscript.dll
turning off all addons
putting the MOTW on the page
turning off firewall and virus checker

But somehow I think all this must be a wild goose chase. It must be simpler than this. One reason I think this is that I am not getting ANY, ANY error message of any kind from IE. no yellow bar, no warning saying what a bad boy I am , nothing. 
So either I have found the mother of all bugs in IE, or something else is going on. Please let me know what other information I can provide, or where I can look or what I can do.
I mean, it'S pretty useless to have a computer that cant even read it's own files! Was it something I said??


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

jsllearner said:


> OK. This should be simple. I am not doing anything complicated. I just want to see how my webpage will look in ie before I post it to the web. No high tech stuff. An alert here, a script there.
> I am using a recent install of vista business sp3 fully upgraded and ie8 fresh install.
> It appears that scripts are not being processed on any file from my hard drive, but the same files on the internet work fine.
> here is an example:
> ...


try this pal

<html>
<head>
<title> New Document </title>
<script type="text/javascript" >
Function show_alert ()
{
alert("here");
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
test
</body>
</html>


----------



## jsllearner (Feb 6, 2011)

> try this pal
> 
> <html>
> <head>
> ...


Thanks kilonox...hmmm, well, that won't work, since the function is never called, right (and "Function" needs to be lowercase....) ?
but I gather your idea is to put the alert in a funciton and call the function.

if I try this, along those lines, no go either.



> <html>
> <head>
> <title> New Document </title>
> <script type="text/javascript" >
> ...


----------



## jsllearner (Feb 6, 2011)

well, I fixed the problem. 
turns out there was an extra entry in my internet zones registry which needed to be deleted
see 
Unable to change the security zone settings on Internet Options.
for what I did


----------

